# Under bonnet detail



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

Felt a bout of nerdiness coming on but had to do it , , spent an hour earlier treating the engine bay to some ACF 50 
This is pricey at £15 a tin but should last ages , ,


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good mate, nice result!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , looks good 8)


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

great result looks a very nice clean bay


----------



## racingswamp46 (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice, next on my list to do. 8)


----------

